
Joost Meerloo - Oatseller
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joost_Meerloo
======
Oatseller
"And yet one day men will have to grow up. Compared with the long ages of
human existence on earth, our civilization is in its infancy. Sooner or later
we must be ready to leave the dreamland of childhood, where imagination finds
unlimited scope, and take our place in a world of limited freedoms. That world
however, can in the long run give us something better than any vision conjured
up in childhood." – Total War and the Human Mind, 1944.

HN discussion of his book "The Rape of the Mind: The Psychology of Thought
Control, Menticide, and Brainwashing, 1956"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10400678](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10400678)

